# Rquesting Sub Forum



## `SoA || Asi (Sep 6, 2010)

everyone under the autoflowering thread wants a sub forum 
put under general MG please autos are nearlly as popular as normal strains now
this would help this site gain more ppl 

btw iv seen sites that have Auto forums they do well but my heart lays here

so can ya for all


----------



## 1gne (Sep 8, 2010)

yea man plz put up a AF sub lil ppl have feeling too!! Beside its a pain tryn to find Af info and grows


----------



## XxK2xX (Sep 26, 2010)

Even no answer here wow whata shame!!!! under where it says *make your requests 
This is a community, post it up and I'll get it done
*


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

Autoflowering sub forum please


----------



## Admin (Oct 28, 2010)

sorry for the slow response, usually to get a sub forum added I ask for a poll to make sure it will be used. Also please suggest where you would like it.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Oct 29, 2010)

hello mate under the genaral section mate it will get big in no time 

heaps of people want to post there autos theres so many different strains coming out

this would help alot mate where to make a poll

about a mounth ago there was a post where ablout 100+ posts wanted a subforum but died off we couldent contacted u 

Thanks mate message me or make the poll or subforum please


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 29, 2010)

I would love to see a sub forum dedicated to auto's. I would think that it would it well along side indoor and outdoor subs.


----------



## KuLong (Nov 10, 2010)

Look at all the negativity in all the autoflower threads. Autoflower topics seem to bring out the worse in people on this site and others.

If we get an autoflower section people who do not "approve" of the way we grow would come in and there would be constant debates that will turn into petty name calling and fill the forums with even more misinformation.

If you do decide to have an autoflower section, be prepared to moderate it heavily. Don't get me wrong, I too want an autoflower section, however, I will be damned if I post there because of all the negativity it has brought.


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 10, 2010)

what do we want ? an autoflowering section ...

when do we want it ? now

auto auto auto sub sub sub

ROFL


----------



## Beansly (Nov 11, 2010)

No, we don't need a whole sub forum for autos.
A sticky would be plenty at this point. There aren't enough people who give a damn.
Maybe in a year or so when autos are actually worth a damn.


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 12, 2010)

Beansly said:


> No, we don't need a whole sub forum for autos.
> A sticky would be plenty at this point. There aren't enough people who give a damn.
> Maybe in a year or so when autos are actually worth a damn.


There seems to be some buzz in the threads that are started regarding autos, so not sure how you come to the conclusion that people "don't give a damn". I would contend that if you are not interested in an auto flower sub forum, that you could simply not go there? Why should the rest of us be limited because your tastes are different?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 12, 2010)

admin said:


> sorry for the slow response, usually to get a sub forum added I ask for a poll to make sure it will be used. Also please suggest where you would like it.


it being a sub-forum, I think it would do better in the indoor section rather than the outdoor section. the "ideal" would for it to be in it's own little forum. 

but I like the idea of auto's having it's own "spot". I don't grow em and I'm not a fan of em but I would be interested in following threads. I could learn a thing or two about autos. who knows I might end up liking autos but right now I mainly grow outdoors and at what latitude I'm at, they don't work well for me outdoors. that's why I'm not a fan. but if I was growing indoors I might be a fan after all. that's also way I picked indoor section as a sub-forum. but maybe asi's choice is better and "general growing" would be a fitting place. I think it's more practical there...... anyways, these are just my thoughts, and might not reflect what the consensus thinks. thank you for your time...


----------



## Beansly (Nov 14, 2010)

Idk...I dont think a whole forum for autos is necessary yet, It is still weed....
Besides, theres what-like ten discussions about autos that can't be answered by asking someone who grows regular photo sensitive weed?

_What's the best light cycle?
Can I use hps the whole time?
What time do I switch from veg nuts to bloom nutes?
Can you grow autos outside?
Whats the fastest auto?
Why isn't my auto flowering?
how long...
my leaves...
why...
help...

_I mean, theres gonna be like 4 questions 1000 ways.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

Beansly said:


> Idk...I dont think a whole forum for autos is necessary yet, It is still weed....
> Besides, theres what-like ten discussions about autos that can't be answered by asking someone who grows regular photo sensitive weed?
> 
> _What's the best light cycle?_
> ...


same like non- autos then, huh? 4 questions asked in a thousand and one ways? why not get rid of all the seperate forums and put everything into general growing than? it's all weed.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 14, 2010)

The argument is pointless. The thread is now a sticky, which is basically a thread thats always on top of the list and is never deleted as long as there's interest. I think that's fair enough for now.


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 14, 2010)

Beansly said:


> The argument is pointless. The thread is now a sticky, which is basically a thread thats always on top of the list and is never deleted as long as there's interest. I think that's fair enough for now.


Hmmm, why are you wasting time in this thread?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

Beansly said:


> The argument is pointless. The thread is now a sticky, which is basically a thread thats always on top of the list and is never deleted as long as there's interest. I think that's fair enough for now.


pointless, huh? lol

so where is the sticky?? and what thread are you talking about?? and yes, we know what a sticky is.


----------



## WakeNBake420 (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah I think thats a autoflower section is a good idea


----------



## supermoto (Nov 21, 2010)

I would love an auto section. It would be nice seperating all the auto threads from the photoperiods.


----------



## Serapis (Nov 21, 2010)

admin said:


> sorry for the slow response, usually to get a sub forum added I ask for a poll to make sure it will be used. Also please suggest where you would like it.


We have had a poll up for months with over 170 positive responses for an LED sub forum. Either it continues to be overlooked, or someone has an issue with LED lights


----------

